# Mă tutuiești



## chimalmita

Hello,

I wondered if you could tell me what the sentence(?) "Mă tutuiești" mean.

Here is the context:

In a movie there is this scene: a man and a woman who don't know each other well are sitting at the table(at the same table) in a restaurant and the man is staring at the woman. The woman asks: "Why are you looking at me like that?"  and the man smiles and responds : "Mă tutuiești"  There is no translation and I'd like to know what it means.

Please, help,


cheers


----------



## hersko1

In Romanian, there are two ways to address someone :
- a coloquial way using the second person of the singular = TU + verb at the second person of the singular
- a polite way using the second person of the plural = Dumneavoastra + verb at the second person of the singular.
It's the same as in French with TU and VOUS.
So the girl asks "are you talking to me with TU ?"
As it's hard to provide this meaning in English, I would have said "Why are you so familiar with me ?"


----------



## chimalmita

Oh, thank you so much! now everything is clear to me!


take care!


----------



## farscape

hersko1 said:


> As it's hard to provide this meaning in English, I would have said "Why are you so familiar with me ?"



Actually it's not hard at all and since one can be familiar with something only or someone as in knowing/having heard of someone, I'll take the liberty hersko1, to modify your reply as such:

I'd say "Are you on a first name basis with me"?

Hope you don't mind 

TTFN,


----------

